# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Распределённые БД, 8.2

## vovchicnn

В системе 7.7 есть компонента УРБД (управление распределёнными базами данных), т.е., т.е: может быть Центральная БД и сколько угодно подчинённых. 1С-ка предоставила СТАНДАРТНЫЙ способ обмена данными между ними. При этом данные не заменяются, а синхронизируются.
ВОПРОС: Как подобное сделать на площадке 8.2? Буду рад любым УМНЫМ советам, со своей стороны, всегда подскажу РАЗУМНОМУ собеседнику.

----------


## Nomad_Irk

Точно так же как и в 7.7.

----------

vovchicnn (22.12.2011)

----------


## vovchicnn

Может подскажешь, как эту компоненту в 8-ке найти? Я там нашёл "Обмен данными", не в конфигураторе, а всамой проге. Об этом речь? Если о чём-то другом, подскажи, если не трудно. А то ну оч..... лень писать наэту тему обработки. 8-й язык позволяет...

----------


## Nomad_Irk

в 8-ке нет понятия компонент. Все что есть в конфигурации - то и работает. 
Ищи в меню Операции - Планы обмена - Полный. Там создаешь узлы и начальные образы БД этих узлов.
Ищи в меню Сервис - Распределенная информационная база(РИБ). Там настроишь параметры обмена.

----------

vovchicnn (22.12.2011)

----------


## bvn_kam

Кому нужна помощь в разделе УРБД на любой платформе пишите в личку! Кину инструкцию как это делать!

----------


## vovchicnn

Всем спасибо! Методом матиматического тыка разобрался...!!!

----------

